# Just picked up a male Dragonscale Betta from local Petsmart



## wootlaws (Feb 25, 2011)

Went to my local Petsmart today to pick up some ghost shrimps today but they were out. Ended up with a khuli loach since employee had said they grub on snails. As I'm walking out the store I check out the male Bettas and noticed some Plakat looking Bettas! They were called Dragonscale Bettas. Needless to say I immediately picked one up. They look so amazing under my LED lighting and shimmer so beautiful. Petsmart had them for around $8.99 about 2x as more as normal Bettas. They look almost identical to the Plakat Bettas. So far I had him in my tank with 3 other females that are bigger than him and he is full of energy chasing them around. I hope he settles down soon before I have to quarantine him. Sorry I can not include pictures because my camera on my phone won't do him any justice just how gorgeous he looks. :icon_mrgr

Here's an image of how mine looks taken off the net.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

They are plakats :>


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Pretty good. I'm seeing better quality bettas in petco as well, not all the time but you do find little gems.

I saw a black dragon scale sold in aquabid for $60+. It really was a nice one.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks like something you can sell in aquabid for 10x the price you bought it for. Its definitely one of the best bettas I've seen that came from a chain store.

Earlier this month a local petsmart/co were also selling a couple of male plakats (not as good as yours) but were priced as female bettas. I should have snatched one up


----------



## wootlaws (Feb 25, 2011)

PinoyBoy said:


> Looks like something you can sell in aquabid for 10x the price you bought it for.


Tell me about it. I have been waiting for years to own one of these. I just couldn't bear the thought of paying that much $ for one.


----------



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

Probably a bad idea to house him with any other bettas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

flowmsp said:


> Probably a bad idea to house him with any other bettas.


 Indeed.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Petsmart has been getting some nicer betta's in lately. The petco by me has the real gems though. I've found betta's there that the breeders on aquabid would kill to have. I personally only have 3. One is a copper rosetail halfmoon. One is a Mustard Gas betta. And the other Is in the Orchid pattern, but in a shade of copper that stays a bright lavender most of the time. I must say I'm rather impressed with petshops betta's lately. the kind they carry most commonly is this kind [] . I got my mother one... She named it turmoil -_- ...


----------



## Sukhoi (Apr 28, 2011)

I just bought a dragonscale betta at Petsmart today as well. It was beautiful mustard gas coloring. I couldn't resist. I think the employee there was mad I was buying him because she told me she had her eye on him for a couple days.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow....nice looking betta


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice pickup!! My Petsmarts around here haven't carried Plakats yet.


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

I saw some all black plakats at petco for 25.00 it pretty nice. Hard to get a pair though.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

yeah, petsmart is getting nice bettas in. They had a pure white dragon scale for $8.00. Just had to resist.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

my petsmart never has anything good. but the petco gets some really nice things in. i got a HM and plakat the plakat isnt anything special the HM was nice. would have been a show stopper, RIP


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------

